# Avocado-crab dip-rec.



## kadesma (Sep 3, 2006)

Connie here it is..Hope you enjoy it.

1-good sized avocado,mashed
1-Tab. fresh lemon juice
1-tea. Worcestershire
2-4 green onions sliced thin
1-8-oz. cream cheese,softened
salt
dash or so of Tabasco
1/2-c. sour cream
1-7-1/2 oz. can crabmeat, drain and flake
Mix your avocado with the cream cheese,then just add in everything else doing the crab last..Serve with crackers or tortilla chips.
kadesma   Have a wonderful weekend, hugs to you and family


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh thank you!!!!!! Looks sooooooo good!! Got it copied and printed and will be trying this in the next day or two!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 3, 2006)

_Thanks Shunka,_
_I love this stuff and sometimes will make a small amount and make a sandwich of it with a french roll and some tomato and lettuce..The kids don't know this, it's my little secret _

_kadesma_


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

OOOOHHHHHH!!!!!! I can go for that!!!! Thanks for sharing your secret!!! To tell you the truth, I am going to make this all for myself!!! Hubby does not like avocados (more for me!) and I will make this the next time I see our oldest daughter; she'll love it!!!


----------



## Seven S (Sep 3, 2006)

avocados pair extremely well with crab!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 3, 2006)

Kades, you did it again!! That sounds so good!! What a good one for these nice fall days.

BTW, when did you become site helper?? That's great!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 3, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Kades, you did it again!! That sounds so good!! What a good one for these nice fall days.
> 
> BTW, when did you become site helper?? That's great!!!!


Thanks Texas, it is yummy and it also makes a great sandwich on a french roll. I became a site helper on 8/3. Being asked was quite a compliment, and gives me the perfect excuse to hang out here more 
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 7, 2006)

I hadn't even realized. LOL I think it's great!
Man, I need to get here more often!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 7, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I hadn't even realized. LOL I think it's great!
> Man, I need to get here more often!!


Thanks Texas,
You've more than had your hands full lately. And you've been missed. Glad to see you on thursdays though 

kadesma


----------

